

The difference between depression and recession - mixmax
http://www.economist.com/finance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=12852043

======
tokenadult
"However, these reassurances come from many of the same economists who said
that a nationwide fall in American house prices was impossible and that
financial innovation had made the financial system more resilient. Hopefully,
they will be right this time."

I hope they are learning something from current events.

------
asmithmd1
When your neighbor loses his job, it is a recession; it is a depression when
you lose your job

